
Camera Panda – Find Single Board Computers, Cameras, Lenses - xahrepap
http://blog.camerapanda.com/?p=12
======
xahrepap
This is a website a coworker of mine made. He wanted an easy way to price
match on specific features of cameras and lenses (and has since added Single
Board Computers).

The problem with other sites is that it's just mass scrapped/curated from
other sources. Camera Panda has curated specific feature sets as well as price
matches between different retailers.

Feedback welcome here and I'll forward it on to him!

